# Salt Spreaders Let's See Em !



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

post pic of your salt spreaders so we can see whats at the back end of your truck.
this is my spreader


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ouch ! I'm rusting.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

grandview;332631 said:


> Ouch ! I'm rusting.[/QU
> 
> were rust i don's see any rust on my truck
> the truck get's cleaned after each snow we get and i dump out any left over salt i have in it


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

grandview;332631 said:


> Ouch ! I'm rusting.


i know it makes me sick thinking of what that salt can do i make sure everything is spotless after we salt but that stuff is relentless itll get you


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Our new hydraulic spreader


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

paphillips;332746 said:


> Our new hydraulic spreader


how much salt can you get in that truck


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

paphillips;332746 said:


> Our new hydraulic spreader


Looks like you need some sides on tha truck.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We usuallly put 5 yds in it. it could probably hold 1 - 1.5 yds more but we would be over weight and DOT cops are hitting hard right now. If you get stopped and are over weight its 25 cents per pound that your over


----------



## trickyricky (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Here is a pic of the International


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Here is one we just built an all stainless frame for.


----------



## mainplower (Nov 9, 2006)

This one is about 8 yds.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

mainplower;333011 said:


> This one is about 8 yds.


That's sick! What kind of truck is that?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

mainplower;333011 said:


> This one is about 8 yds.


Now thats a salter, Makes all of us look like little boys :salute:


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*86 chevy*

Hi Guys here's my pic's
Ray Grimes


----------



## starc (Nov 16, 2006)

Marbleman;332928 said:


> Here is a pic of the International


Nice salt storage...


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

I see a lot of FLINK spreaders . There made in the town I live in , along with plows. I always thought it was funny because we dont normally get a lot of snow.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks starc we have 3 bins built with the maffia blocks. The covered one is for Magic salt. It beats the heck out of shoveling off a wet tarp( snow ice and water) in the winter time at 3 am. I did that toooooo many times. Took me too long to do it, but now I am so thankful it is done.


----------



## mainplower (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is a side view not too good of a pic. but you can see the rest of the truck, we had just taken delivery the day before so it was brand new!


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Heres our rig! Its been the only thing getting alot of use latly. Just dosent seem to want to snow, so it just comes as freezing rain. It was new this fall, and I think I have been out sanding 4 times now, and I love it! It beats the 86 ford 1 ton we used to use. You can heap the sander as full as you can get it, and it handles it just fine.wesport


----------



## DAMSLandscaping (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

DAMSLandscaping;333259 said:


>


Why a poly caster, instead of a salter on the downeaster?


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

mainplower;333232 said:


> Here is a side view not too good of a pic. but you can see the rest of the truck, we had just taken delivery the day before so it was brand new!


That is one sick truck man. I love it.


----------



## DAMSLandscaping (Aug 1, 2005)

Bruce'sEx;333297 said:


> Why a poly caster, instead of a salter on the downeaster?


im actually going to take the downeaster out for the winter so it wont rust so bad and so the spinner isnt so high off the ground. the poly caster was about $200-$300 cheaper than the one the mounts on the insert. i almost got the downeaster one but i didnt want to rust up the insert. Ive got the bed of the truck line-xed so that will be protected from the salt.

The insert is still in because of the "dusting" (almost 3") we got the other day. I wasnt expecting to have to use it friday and i was going to take it out this weekend. If thats a dusting i cant wait until they forcast a 6"-10" storm...


----------



## HighwayDept. (Feb 7, 2005)

Not the greatest pic of the spreader,but it is a 6yd. Bengal Zwack spreader.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

MainPlower, That truck looks like a Shaw Bros. truck with the paint job and all. I know they don't plow though.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Here's mine.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;333678 said:


> Here's mine.


hi mark do you have any pic of the back of truck 16 what kind of spreader is on that truck


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RSK;333693 said:


> hi mark do you have any pic of the back of truck 16 what kind of spreader is on that truck


Gotta bunch. Monroe RDS Metro, 11'. Wish it was stainless, but too good of a deal to pass up. Wished it still looked as new and pretty as then, but that's plowing.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;333706 said:


> Gotta bunch. Monroe RDS Metro, 11'. Wish it was stainless, but too good of a deal to pass up. Wished it still looked as new and pretty as then, but that's plowing.


can you use that like a dump truck to for mulch ext... do you have a pic of the inside of the bed thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes and yes. It's even paid for---with seasonal accounts. lol

We do have a shield we install over the conveyor in the summer. Keeps some of the junk out. We also upgraded to an 8611.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;333711 said:


> Yes and yes. It's even paid for---with seasonal accounts. lol
> 
> We do have a shield we install over the conveyor in the summer. Keeps some of the junk out. We also upgraded to an 8611.


I think the proper way to phrase theat sentence would be to say that you "downgraded to an 8611."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maybe, but what do you know? You're just lazy and overpaid.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;333718 said:


> Maybe, but what do you know? You're just lazy and overpaid.


That square shiny thing you are looking into is called a mirror, it casts your own reflection back at you! If you want to know what I look like look below.


----------



## mainplower (Nov 9, 2006)

Fordistough;333472 said:


> MainPlower, That truck looks like a Shaw Bros. truck with the paint job and all. I know they don't plow though.


City of Rockland, PWD, all tenco gear !


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

9' Sno-way Stainless works great.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;333711 said:


> Yes and yes. It's even paid for---with seasonal accounts. lol
> 
> We do have a shield we install over the conveyor in the summer. Keeps some of the junk out. We also upgraded to an 8611.


Now thats a nice salt truck. Is it hydraulic and do you have problems with it.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

That is an awsome truck Mark.


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Fordistough;333472 said:


> MainPlower, That truck looks like a Shaw Bros. truck with the paint job and all. I know they don't plow though.


This is my first time posting on here So Hi.
Hey Fordistough shaw bros does not use International trucks they use Macks,Volvos and Kenworth.And they do plow.
The do Unum providents building on county road in westbrook.And they Plow for the City of Portland from there County road Salt and snow piling pit in westbrook to the entire Airport all of congress st to the top of Munjoy hill.And also all of Brighton and forest ave and riverside street.and riverside industrial parkway.
The only way i know this is i used to work for them for a short while and my friend drives their sand truck.

THANKS
Mike DiBiase
Portland Maine
[email protected]


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

TazLandscapes;334154 said:


> This is my first time posting on here So Hi.
> Hey Fordistough shaw bros does not use International trucks they use Macks,Volvos and Kenworth.And they do plow.
> The do Unum providents building on county road in westbrook.And they Plow for the City of Portland from there County road Salt and snow piling pit in westbrook to the entire Airport all of congress st to the top of Munjoy hill.And also all of Brighton and forest ave and riverside street.and riverside industrial parkway.
> The only way i know this is i used to work for them for a short while and my friend drives their sand truck.
> ...


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Here's my 10' Henderson Chief (fits perfect in my 10' bed). I had a local welder add the two rails that are sticking out of the back. They're dual purpose: I use my skid loader with forks to load / unload the machine and they also keep the spreader from going too far foward in the bed.

The second pic is of a 8' SS Hi-Way spreader. Both have 11HP Hondas.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

paphillips;334118 said:


> Now thats a nice salt truck. Is it hydraulic and do you have problems with it.


Yes, central hydraulics run everything. And no, no problems other than the dealer screwing up the pump and having to replace it. At their cost.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

TazLandscapes;334154 said:


> This is my first time posting on here So Hi.
> Hey Fordistough shaw bros does not use International trucks they use Macks,Volvos and Kenworth.And they do plow.
> The do Unum providents building on county road in westbrook.And they Plow for the City of Portland from there County road Salt and snow piling pit in westbrook to the entire Airport all of congress st to the top of Munjoy hill.And also all of Brighton and forest ave and riverside street.and riverside industrial parkway.
> The only way i know this is i used to work for them for a short while and my friend drives their sand truck.
> ...


Welcome to the site Mike. What company you with? I am from Portland as well, always good to see other Mainers!

Also I agree with Shaw Bros they don't even run the dumps they take them off and just attach the spreader.


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

NEUSWEDE;334385 said:


> Welcome to the site Mike. What company you with? I am from Portland as well, always good to see other Mainers!
> 
> Also I agree with Shaw Bros they don't even run the dumps they take them off and just attach the spreader.


Hey Neuswede 
I own my own company Taz Landscaping and Snowplowing."named it after my dog."
I took control of the company after i got fired from Steves lawn and garden of scarborough.

Also Nice trucks are they diesel or gas and how do they do towing and plowing.I am thinking of upgrading next year from 3/4 ton dodge to a one ton dump

Thanks
Mike DiBiase
[email protected].


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

TazLandscapes;334434 said:


> Hey Neuswede
> I own my own company Taz Landscaping and Snowplowing."named it after my dog."
> I took control of the company after i got fired from Steves lawn and garden of scarborough.
> 
> ...


Mike, I think I have seen Taz Landscaping around! I have seen Steve's before in Scarborough while working a couple accounts out that way.

The Dump is a 6.0 Diesel which is a great motor. The pick-up is the 5.4 V-8 which isn't the best motor but works great for just around town. The dump is better towing and plowing because it has more power but the V-8 is bad either just burns more gas. Defintely upgrade to the dump plenty of great used dumps around and defintely make it a diesel!

See-ya around!


----------



## TazLandscapes (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey Neuswede
You probably seen me driving around in My Green Dodge 2500 Truck It has a whelen mini lightbar and diamond snowplow .I live up on washington ave.at the bottom of Munjoy hill .I seen your pickup all over town.this summer and fall
And When i do upgrade to a dump i most definantly will be buying a diesel dump truck

Thanks
Mike DiBiase
[email protected]

2001 Dodge 2500 Regular cab with 8ft Diamond Snowplow and whelen 9m edge Mini Lightbar
2001 Dodge 2500 supercab with 8ft Diamond Snowplow and Snowex V8500promax spreader


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

My new Dogg, hasn't seen any salt yet:


----------



## NateV (Jan 13, 2004)

Here is a pic of my dads old plow, spreader, and his truck.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

any more ......................


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I cant hang with the big boys but for now....dont laugh at me it does the job..here it is  I guess all those times my dad would be out there washing his bed out, and replacing bumpers kind of steered me away from spreaders..he wont even buy one now...but some day down the road I may..that salt takes a toll...


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*salt trucks*

two of the six


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

K&L Salting;335889 said:


> two of the six


Nice trucks !! how much can they hold?


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*salt truck*

The Mack 16 yds, the IH 12 yds the smallest one I have holds 8yds then the other three all hold about 10yds


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

K&L Salting;336153 said:


> The Mack 16 yds, the IH 12 yds the smallest one I have holds 8yds then the other three all hold about 10yds


WOW you guys must use tons of salt per night!


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

heres the one I drive the picture taken during its summer hibernation.


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

96' GMC 1 Ton
Stainless Fisher Spreader w/ Honda motor









'98 Sterling Tandem Axel Dump
Swenson Tailgate Spreader
Compu-Spread Electronic Spread Control








122,000 Miles
Heated Mirrors
Power Windows
Cummins


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You're putting 12 yds\tons of salt in the IH with spreader that far behind the axle? If you're not overloading the truck to start off with, you have got to be overloading that rear axle.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I can't believe I am the first to post a hitch mount.........:waving:


----------



## corey1977 (Sep 16, 2006)

*salt spreaders lets see em*

hay taz another mainer I gald you are here im from corey


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;336373 said:


> You're putting 12 yds\tons of salt in the IH with spreader that far behind the axle? If you're not overloading the truck to start off with, you have got to be overloading that rear axle.


Geeze and I was wondering about the 550 crew cab with the 10' spreader with big extensions...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

chtucker;336531 said:


> Geeze and I was wondering about the 550 crew cab with the 10' spreader with big extensions...


Yeah, I noticed the same thing. I was just wondering if you could turn it around in one county.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;336546 said:


> Yeah, I noticed the same thing. I was just wondering if you could turn it around in one county.


You'd be surprised at how maneuverable it is!! I guess after driving it for 3+ years, it just grows on you. To be honest, it's a short wheel base and is no longer than my regular cab with a 12' bed. Really.

In this case, I use reverse ballast - the 9.5' Western V is always on the truck when spreading... that does make it quite long, but I'm used to it.

But when I jump out of it and into the skid loader with the 8' Avalanche...now that's maneuverable!.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Two more of our salters, the small one still has not seen snow or salt


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i with m&m i cant hang thats all i got....


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's a couple more. (The one on the right is for you RSK!) Marc


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

MStine315;336950 said:


> Here's a couple more. (The one on the right is for you RSK!) Marc


were is the pic marc


----------



## MStine315 (Feb 5, 2005)

MStine315;336950 said:


> Here's a couple more. (The one on the right is for you RSK!) Marc


Sorry! Let's try that again


----------



## SnowDozers (Oct 3, 2005)

..........


----------



## Jpocket (Nov 7, 2005)

paphillips;336728 said:


> Two more of our salters, the small one still has not seen snow or salt


Man salt sure does a number on a truck...thats a new truck you have there (rust)


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;333706 said:


> Gotta bunch. Monroe RDS Metro, 11'. Wish it was stainless, but too good of a deal to pass up. Wished it still looked as new and pretty as then, but that's plowing.


Nice set-up there Where did you pick that up or who makes it? I was wondering if you modified the spinner and dropped it down so that you could have your back blade or did you buy it like that?


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*bigger salter*

Here are pic's of a new to us salter we just purchased and gone thru for the winterseason (If we get any) were going to set it in a Ford 8000 truck


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Looks good,I love those older 80's GM trucks like you have.

Keep up the good work :waving: payup


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

rgrimes945;337454 said:


> Here are pic's of a new to us salter we just purchased and gone thru for the winterseason (If we get any) were going to set it in a Ford 8000 truck


Put away the WD40 (pic #3) and get out the Fluid Film!!:bluebounc I love the stuff.:bluebounc


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

her's one with the new to me sander I just picked up for a few small bills. 
As you can see I just replaced the wheel well opening.


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2005)

got salt ............


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lawnscape89;337583 said:


> Put away the WD40 (pic #3) and get out the Fluid Film!!:bluebounc I love the stuff.:bluebounc


You just made my day! Thanks for the support!


----------

